# Black lombardy platter



## Twig Man (Aug 22, 2012)

This is some black lombardy popalar I recieved from James . I made a platter for my wife. This was my first attempt at a platter. I hope she likes it.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 22, 2012)

beutiful peice of wood there twig . cant wait to see it done she will love it duckman:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job there John. If the missus don't like it let me know I'll give it to mine - I bet she'd love it (I know yours will too).


----------



## txpaulie (Aug 23, 2012)

Lovely bit of carving work!

Did you use a router for that..?

p


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 23, 2012)

I used an angle grinder and a dremmel tool to make this piece. And I recieved this wood from James the horse trader. Sorry for the mistake:dash2:


----------



## JMC (Aug 23, 2012)

Beautiful piece. Oysters on the half shell would go really well with it.


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 23, 2012)

Folks if yall can get some of this wood jump on it. The pics really dont do it justice. I think james may have some left


----------



## JMC (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for the mention and yes I do. After seeing how nice it looks I'll be posting some more of it pretty quick.


----------

